# whats a good lake for big perch?



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't been on here in a long time due to crazy work schedule hell I haven't even been able to actually fish (since about june)...I have never really targeted perch but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction as to what lake to try... the only place i've ever really caught nice perch is lake erie and salem res. and im pretty sure you cant ice fish salem(I may be wrong) if so tell me lol... I aint askin for the hot spot just where might I try and what do you guys use to get em through the ice...I been seein some nice perch on here and I am off work today and tomorrow and would like to try my luck...ive tried wingfoot a few times n got some crappies... i hear its ok for perch..id like to hit a few spots on berlin for some walleyes but im always skeptical of the ice cuz of the river running through it..i know a few good spots there just haven't been able to hit them cuz of poor ice in recent years...i have a feeling after next week we should be able to fish just about anywhere we want....The thing is ive only been ice fishin a handful of times and each time its been a 3 or 4 fish event id like to make it worth goin out n freezing my ass off... any info would be much appreciated! thanks guys


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't been there yet my self but have heard they been getting nice perch over on Punderson . I may try tom night for crappie there


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

wheres punderson isn't that up 44?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

good perch fishing Chautauqua NY,limit 50 and is possible to cath more,abouth 90 miles east from Cleveland,take same time like go to Catawba,


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea its on 44


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wingfoot, Milton, Mogadore and Pymatuninghave keepable perch thru the ice. Finding them is the challenge. Staying on them since the populations are not that great(and they are constantly on the move) is another thing altogether. Putting numbers together in any NE Ohio lake is very difficult to near impossible thru the ice so I can't help you any further than to point you in those directions. L. Erie, St. Clair River and Chatauqua have the numbers but all are hours away. JMO.


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks guys ill have to just give it a shot n see what happens im thinkin probably wingfoot...possibly berlin to try for sum eyes


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Does Punderson really have Yellow Perch?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Fished punderson quite a few timed over the last 25 years...live right down the road..never caught a yellow perch.. has shown it has nice crappie and catfish. And of course they stock trout on it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Post about "Portage Lakes Jumbos" in Hardwater Forum. They must be in ONE of those someplace. I really don't fish there. Maybe missing a good bet/bite??


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea Punderson really g as some nice perch in there trick again is finding them I heard off the beach there getting some


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

percidaeben said:


> Does Punderson really have Yellow Perch?


No there are no perch in there 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Weird cuz we get them outta there and a buddy 2 nights ago go a few must be small mouth blue crappie then


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> No there are no perch in there
> 
> lol... neither does moggie.. don't waste your time..  eyehunter.. I think you have them confused with the S M blue groupers.... they look ALOT alike.


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

Mogadore is good place. Fish deep water and keep drilling till you find them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

trapperjon said:


> ldrjay said:
> 
> 
> > No there are no perch in there
> ...


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

what kinda baits do u guys like to use I usually catch them on jig and minnow in spring or jig n crawler walleye fishin...I have some smaller ice fishin gear but I just need a general understanding so I can stock me up a little ice fishin box thanks guys I definatly think im gunna hit mogadore ive fished it a few times but never through the ice...the great thing about northeast ohio is there are just so many lakes,pond,strip pit to choose from and the huntin aint bad either lol I could never leave here...unless maybe I move to the UP,wisconsin or Minnesota


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gold hook minnow pinman wax worm pinman magnet large pinman minnows. Small sweatish pimples gold seems to do thw best


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Where do you get crappie at Punderson


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Crappie Slayr if you are looking for nice perch and alot of them make a trip to Lake Simcoe, Lake Couchching,or Lake St John if you really want to catch some perch. All 3 lakes are basically connedted. Couch and Simcoe are and St John is abou 5 miles away. It would definitely be a road trip 400 miles from Massillon but oh man is it worth it. You get numbers and jumbos. Just got back from there 2 weeks ago and knocked down 300 perch in 2 days. Brought home our limit of 200. All between 7/12 inchers. Awesome time it was ICE CATCHING, NOT ICE FISHING...LOL


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Best Lake for Perch

*ERIE!!!*


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

Pistol is that 200 limit per person or per vehicle ? . Don't know the laws up there ,sounds like a nice road trip 


thanx jim:G


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Depending on what license you buy you can bring a 100 or 50 back person. We just went the 16-19 and brought back 700 perch in our group. No 15" this year but a lot over 14 . We just sight fish in 12 ft of water . Nothing beats seeing a school of true 12"+ jumbos coming into your hole 











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Revpilot where were you at? Yeh as far as a limit goes if you get a conservation license its 50 limit possession....if its a sportsman your limit is 50 and possession is a 100 per person.


----------

